# Hello from PJC



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

I live on the Suffolk coast in England and have a Gaggia Baby Class machine.

I've had it for a while, but am now trying to ensure I maintain it properly (given my lack of technical skill and capability.) I understand Gaggia no longer makes this model and I'm really pleased with the coffee I get from it, so want to ensure it lasts as long as possible.


----------

